# Mavic Aksium wheels -tubeless?



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone running these wheels with Hutchinson tubeless tires? I've heard of the many success stories of folks using Ksyriums tubeless. These are great everyday wheels, and the thought of having them be almost flat-proof makes them even better. 

I think I'll give it a try, and post my experiences... just wondering if anyone else has tried it. 

Thanks.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't do that with Aksiums, there's holes in the rim bed.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Necrobump, but I would also like to know if converting Aksiums to tubeless has worked well for anyone.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

F45 said:


> Necrobump, but I would also like to know if converting Aksiums to tubeless has worked well for anyone.


good job bringing a 4.5yr old thread back to life instead of just posting the question. try stand tape/valve. you should be able to make an Aksium tubeless just like any other rim.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, Stan's yellow rim tape should work fine to convert them for Road Tubeless use.


----------

